
Morfik Patents AJAX compiler  - far33d
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/morfik_patents_ajax_compiler.php
======
pg
Here's the patent:

<http://tinyurl.com/2ew52t>

On a cursory reading, it looks like a joke. All it seems to say is that they
compile other languages into Javascript. There's tons of prior art involving
compiling one high level language into another.

IANL, but I think everyone can just ignore this. It would never stand up in
court.

------
jsjenkins168
That is not an issued patent, but rather an editited application. There is a
good discussion of this on /. The consensus is that this will almost certainly
NOT get approved, and that GWT is prior art (used internally at Google since
2004).

Like PG says, it would never stand up in court, even if the USPTO actually
approved it.

------
far33d
is this an offensive move against google or a defensive move from them?

~~~
ntoshev
I have no idea what their reasons are, but probably the biggest value for them
will be the attention they get.

